# Little Nemo R.I.P (8.1.05 - 24.4.05)



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I dont know what to say it all happened so fast he was in the garden with the other dogs as he always is, Kira went to get the ball as did Nemo she didn't see the little guy and fell over him and broke his neck. He always loved to play and the other dogs loved him so much. I dont know what else to say I cant cope my little boy is gone just like that he was out for a walk in the park just 20 minutes earlier. The vet said it was quick he didn't feel anything. My poor little boy. 

Sarah

Run over rainbow bridge my little baby, and wait fior mummy

http://www.geocities.com/anime_angel1982ukuk/index.htm My little baby he was so handsome and full of life, I will always miss you. I love you so much Nemo


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG :shock: :shock: that is so surreal ....i can't believe it    
it's hard i know....i lost my first puppy too, if you want to talk you are always welcome!!
be strong and hold on  

kisses nat


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! I'm so sorry! OMG! OMG! I giveyou lots of big big hugs! *******HUGS******** I don't know what to say! I'm soo sooo soooooooooo sorry!


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

I am so deeply sorry for you.  
My heart and prayers go out to you.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

OMG i cant believe this has happened, im soooooooooo sorry, i just dont what to say


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

OMG!!! I can't believe it!! I'm so sorry!!       
My deepest sympthies to you, I wish I could say something to help you... I'm so sorry.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Sweety (May 29, 2004)

Oh gosh Sarah, I am so sorry to hear that.
I am here if you need someone to talk to (we all are). x


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sarah, please accept my deepest sympathies for your loss. I just don't know what to say but I am so, so sorry. I feel just awful for you and I know you loved your boy so much.

We are here for you so please use us as much as you need to.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i really feel for you and am so sorry for your loss if you need a chat every1 will be more than willing to talk thinking of you at this time


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

oh my god oh my god. i am so so so so sorry...
thats heart breaking. idont know what to say but i am so sorry.

lots and lots and lots and lots of love and cuddles

S xXxXx


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Sarah I am so sorry.   I don't really know what to say to you. My heart is aching for you. Please please tell us if you need anything I know we will be here for you as much as we can.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

OMG I am sooooooo sorry for your loss... our thoughts and prayers are w/ you and little Nemo... I am sooooooooooo sorry...


----------



## xologirl (Apr 24, 2005)

awww!!! poor baby! I could not ever live without my baby! I guess that shows how precious life really is. I hope you are doing well, I will be thinking about you. he really was a cute little chi! *hugz*


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I too am really sorry to hear about your loss. Thinking of the wee guy!

*Vicky*


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I miss him so much and it's only been a couple of hours. I cant stop thinking if he wasn't such a tiny chi he'd still be here. I was told he was lucky to survive when he was born because he was so little and to lose him now when he had so much personallity so much love of life. He just loved playing too much and loved chasing his ball. Words can't discrible how terrible I feel if I hadn't thrown that ball he'd still be here.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, hun, it wasn't your fault! Don't ever blame yourself! It's just not the right thing to do.


----------



## chilover (Apr 24, 2005)

Dear Sarah,

I am so so sorry for your loss. I couldn't even finish reading all of your post. He such an adorable little guy. I'm glad he didn't suffer. I had just read your messege about your ex claiming you stole him when my daughter told me about little nemo.   

Hun, I don't know what to say, just keep him in your heart and memory. I have a little prince too that would break my heart if something happened to him. Yes, he will be waiting on Rainbow bridge.

my sympothies,
Robin


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! That is so sad. Im so so so sorry to hear this. I cannot believe it.  I dont know what to say either. Thats just terrible. Im so sorry.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm sorry for your lost


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG!!! im sooooooooo sorry!   {{{mega hugs}}}


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

im so sorry for your loss Sarah  

i cannot imagine the pain you must be going through

you must not blame yourself though.

we are all here for you

jemma
x


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Words cannot express how sorry I am for your loss Sarah. He was such a beautiful chi.
Dont ever blame yourself for this. It was an accident...there was nothing you could have done. If only we could see into the future but we can't, so please dont blame yourself. 
I will keep you in my prayers during this difficult time. Thankfully it was quick and painless and now he is a tiny chi guardian angel :angel7: 


*IT WOULDN'T BE HEAVEN* 

I got to the gate of heaven today, after we said goodbye.
I began to miss you terribly, because I heard you cry. 

Suddenly there was an angel,and she asked me to enter Heaven's gate.
I asked her if I could stay outside for someone who would be late.
I wouldn't make much noise you see, I wouldn't bark or howl.
I'll only wait here patiently and play with my tennis ball. 

The angel said I could stay right here and wait for you to come. 
Because Heaven just wouldn't be Heaven if I went in alone.
So I'll wait right here,you take your time, but keep me in your heart.
Because Heaven just wouldn't be Heaven without you to warm my heart. 

Author Unknown

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Remember Our Love* 
I was chosen today, 
I'm learning to fly,
The world took me away,
but please don't you cry.

And I chose you today
to try and be strong
so please don't you cry
and don't say that I'm gone.

When you're feeling alone,
just remember our love.
I'm up near the stars,
looking down from above.

Remember our love,
In a moment you'll see,
that I'm still here beside you
when you're thinking of me. 

Author Unknown


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

OMG i just heard the news i hope your ok its a awful thing and very rare i bet *hugs*


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Please don't blame yourself, just think about the happy times he gave you and the memories you'll have forever.

~Rebecca


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Please do not blame yourself. Accidents sometimes happen and it is not your fault. Please remember that we are all here for you anytime. God bless.


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss Sarah, my thoughts are with you at this difficult time. xx


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is horrible! I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss I about cried reading what happened to him. We have all been in your shoes and have lost a beloved friend we are all here for you and don't blame yourself things like this happen.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

((hugs)) i'm so sorry!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

my deapest sympathies....


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

I can't even tell you how sorry I truly am.  My deepest sympathy goes out to you Like everyone else said, don't blame yourself. It is not your fault. *hugs* 

MissStephanie


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little Nemo! Sweatheart, it was a "unfortunate" accident! Not your fault at all! Please do not blame yourself! You have a great support group right here---always remember that! 

sandra


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:shock: wow! I am so sorry for your loss  ..I just don't know what to say! :shock:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG I dont know what too say but please dont blame yourself you were not to know that it was going too happen Im sure if you did you wouldnt let him play with the bigger dogs - hindsight is such a cruel thing - if ever you need a friend or a shoulder im here too :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Words cannot express how bad I feel for you and yours.......I am in shock! As everyone has said we are here for you so please let us know if we can do anything.    

RIP Nemo


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you again everyone, I've just about managed to stop crying it's pretty late here I cant sleep he was always with me. I remember now that the vet said he died of a brain hemorrhage, not a broken neck which I thought due to how floppy he became instantly. Is there a chance this was due to the open fontanella. I still can't understand how this could have happened the whole house is in grieving even all the animals. Our Golden retriever laid on his grave all day untill this evening protecting him like she always used to and our flat coat Kira appears to feel so guilty she is walking around the house with her head down and just lays on the couch without looking at anyone even the baby flat isn't biting or boistrous at all tonight she just wants to give everyone cuddles. 

 my poor Nemo he was so loved why did he have to go


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww again Im so sorry for you  
Basically a brain haemorrhage is when you have a "bleed" in the brain it can be caused by a trauma too a head which would be the case here :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

All your dogs know that their mommy is hurting. Let them comfort you and I'm sure that will bring all of you some relief. You and dear Nemo are in my prayers. I wish I had it in my power to make all your pain just disappear. I pray you find the strength that will allow you to go on and the peace of mind that will allow you to be happy again.  

Stay here with us, please, so we can keep our arms around you.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> All your dogs know that their mommy is hurting. Let them comfort you and I'm sure that will bring all of you some relief. You and dear Nemo are in my prayers. *I wish I had it in my power to make all your pain just disappear.* I pray you find the strength that will allow you to go on and the peace of mind that will allow you to be happy again.
> 
> Stay here with us, please, so we can keep our arms around you.


Ditto. I'm so sorry, again, about your lil nemo.


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so so sorry for you and nemo. It is heartwrenching i know. I lost my first chi puppy Sailor because of an accident and it is devasting. You must never blame yourself.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

That could be the reason it happened but who knows. Gosh I am tearing up over here. I am so sorry about this. Its difficult to loose a pet but to loose one so young and because of a freak accident...  
Dogs definatley grieve...when my stepmother died my dobie sat by the door waiting for her to 'come home'. She sat there all night and about 4am I heard her whining...she knew something was wrong. She wasnt herself for a good month. Just as she was getting back to normal we put down our 12yr old golden...who was about 6yr old when we first got her and she never went anywhere without him. Again she sat by the door and cried....not wanting to go outside. Everytime we told her to potty she would run around the house looking for him. He was blind and I think she knew it so she would guide him outside and would guide him back inside. It was so sad to see.
We can try to protect our chi's from all the dangers in the world but there is no way to totally keep them safe. Everyone here agrees that there was nothing you could have done in this situation...take your time to grieve with your family...time will be what helps you move on.
You will be in my prayers
-Jessica


----------



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2005)

I am truly sorry to hear about your loss, it has to be awfully hard. God bless you and your pets, and know that no one can prevent accidents from happening


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sarah , I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news  
Please don't blame yourself  

Sarah , if you want to talk anytime , please contact me , I'm here 
for you ok ( and I live kinda close ) sometimes life is so tough  

{{{hugs}}} 

Sara xx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Sarah, ive been worrying about you and didnt get much sleep myself, i was thinking how you would miss Nemo on your pillow and you wouldnt be able to sleep missing him or waking up and finding him not there, again im so sorry this terrible thing has happened, we all send our love :love4:


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

oh my god.....as i heard the news...the first thing to enter my head was NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and tears in my eyes. even i miss him! and was looking foward to meeting him in our Surrey meet up. Dont blame yourself, he's happy were he is and he's looking down at you and giving you kisses. Joey and I send all our love! Be STRONG!

Meg


----------



## Kim1181 (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh Sarah I am SO sorry to hear about your little man. How awful. I'm just at a loss for words. God be with you!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a hard time for you. Feel free to talk about it here - we will all listen

Thoughts,
Meg


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss!!!  I can't even imagine what you must be feeling......


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

It's really hard to find the right words to let someone know how sorry they feel. It's hard to really think that this actually happened, though I havn't been on the board that long, I feel like I know most of you and your puppies very well, because they grow up together. I am really sorry for your loss and don't hold your feelings inside let it out here we'll comfort you honey!
*Tiff


----------



## CaliGirl (Mar 2, 2005)

OMG, I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending you lots of love and hugs. :love3: 
I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know exactly what you are going through. I lost my Stewie this past january and I still miss him every day. I am looking forward to a new puppy hopefully in the next month or two.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Nemochi-

I'm deeply sorry for your loss of Nemo. It is always difficult to lose a loved one, especially when the death is so tragic as it was with Nemo. What is important to remember is how much you loved him and how happy he was, I believe dogs like humans are placed on this earth for a reason, and Nemo's reason was to provide love and joy to those he met. I know he succeeded his purpose and he would want you to remember him for that and not his death.

Accidents do happen, and however much responsibility we think we have in retrospect, we cannot blame ourselves for an "accident" since by nature, they are out of our control. Nemo was loved by you and by us, and even though we cannot reach him with our hands, he will live in our hearts.

Kind Regards, Nate, Kristin, Sadie, and Ritz


----------



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

:shock: OMG that is so sad!!!!! I am so sorry for your loss, I have heard of situations like that before, but never heard a story first hand. OMG, I dont know how you would deal with losing your chi baby. So so sorry :crybaby:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I am so terribly sorry for what happened to Nemo... I can't even imagine what your going thru. I am so sorry. My heart just broke reading your messages. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

i am soo sorry to hear about your loss...poor little nemo with be in my thoughts in prayers.


----------



## Ace3 (Dec 11, 2004)

OMG you and Nemo are both in my prayers. I am new here but I truly am sorry and offer my condolenses.


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so sorry about this accident! It must be really hard for you now...But don't blame yourselves, these things unfortunately do happen and it breaks our hearts... I've seen a thread that you are getting another puppy- that's really great, i think! Warm hugs from me!

Richie's mom


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I can only add my sincere condolences to everyone elses...I cant imagine how sad you must be right now. I will keep you in my thoughts...


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

I was so sad when I read this yesterday  I had tears in my eyes and so did my mum when I told her. Nemo was truely such a beautiful little angel, and now he has his wings. He sure brought a lot of joy to everyone lives he touched and will be remembered forever. I am thinking of you and Kira, I can only think what a hard time it must be for you both. Please keep visiting and letting us know how you are doing, and keep us updatedon the possible new puppy.


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Your little angel*

Your little Nemo is truly an angel puppy now. Comfort yourself with this thought: for his short time on earth, he brought you a lot of happiness, and you gave him a lot of happiness. Thank you God for creating puppies.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Like many others I dont know exactly what to say. Little Nemo was only with you for such a short time but Im sure he ment the world to if your anything like me I dont have "pets" they are family members. Once again Im so sorry.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

OMG that must have been so scary. Geez my prayers are with you both. RIP Nemo.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh no! I am so so sorry this happenned! These little ones are truly so delicate...sometimes we forget how much so. I hope hes running around happy at rainbow bridge.

I am just curious..how big is Kira?


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Words can not express how sorry we are for your loss. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chihuahuasrgr8 (Mar 28, 2005)

OMG I'm so sorry.... I'll remember you and Nemo in my prayers.


----------



## chilover (Apr 24, 2005)

*little nemo R.I.P.*

Sarah, I hope you are doing ok. I still feel so bad for you. I just don't what to say. He was such a cutie. I feel bad for the other dogs too. Put a flower on his little grave for me and my aughter. 

My thoughts are with you,
Robin and Katie


----------



## Sharon (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm so very sorry; not that words are a great deal of comfit just now.
Life isn't fair.


----------



## Stewart's Mom (Mar 28, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss - I have a tear in my eye as I read your post.


----------



## ShyzMommy (Mar 4, 2005)

I am so Extremley sorry for your loss! I dont know what I would do if somthing ever happened to my little boy!  Stay strong! I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I am so, so sorry for you. I loved little Nemo. I hope you feel better soon. I can't imagine the pain you must feel.


----------



## okiemom (Apr 27, 2005)

:cry
I am so sorry for your loss. I lost a little Pug in Oct. She was only 1 1/2. She apparently had a heart attack. I was so upset that I couldn't go to work that day. We found her dead in the early am. I had another dog, pug, at home but without her it was unbearable. 2 days later I went and bought another pug, Suzy, whom I have now with Rufus, my 6 yr. old pug. A week ago, I got a teacup chi, named Miles. He weighs only 1 lb. And in reading your message, I am now so worried that something could happen to him. Please accept my dearest sympathy for your loss. I understand.:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Sarah I am very sorry for you and your family. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh my god, I am closely in tears. I am so sorry this happened. I know there is nothing I can say to take away that pain - but.. We're all here for you if you need a shoulder.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

OMG! I am so sorry And I know how you feel. Dont blame yourself. I held the guilt also of losing a chi. Things happen that we have no control over. Would have, should, have, could, have. He was doing what he loved to do It was an unintentional unforseen accident no one is at fault. please don't beat yourself up over this. After time. I had gotten Lady and I would swear she was goliath reincarnated everything she did he had done he would place his paws a certain way on my face . Hang in there you hae us to cry upon and cry to ya hearts content


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

*So Sorry*

I,m so sorry to hear about that. It took my breath away. I am brand new to the site but WOW I really felt that. So sorry. Kay, Roxy's Mom


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry for you loss. I cant believe that... how sad. Prayers for you


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Tears in my eyes reading what happened  . I know its not much comfort but i had to say that your in my thoughts and prayers. *hugs*


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

What a sad and unfortunate accident. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

ohhhh gosh....i dont know what to say...i never do in times like this. I am so sorry for your loss of your baby...i am actually filling up! geez... he was such a special little chi - the bonniest ive ever seen.
I will be thinking if you and Nemo. God bless x x x x R.I.P x x x x


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

:love9: I just found this post - I had surgery April 27th and hadn't been on for a while. The last couple of days I have been catching up - I am so sorry. It is so hard to understand when you are such a dedicated pet owner and someone just trying to do the best for your pup. Nemo will always be loved and missed.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

so sorry
nemo was beautiful and i bet hes glad he had an owner who loved him so much,there are so many dogs in the world who wouldnt have the love you gave to nemo.
luv and kisses
carmella


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I was just thinking earlier this morning that I would check to see how Nemo's mom is doing. You doing okay, hon?


----------

